# Express Entry



## talhaaali (Oct 8, 2016)

Can any one tell me the fees required from 1st step till getting the visa stamp. For express entry program. Applying as an experienced engineer. 

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

talhaaali said:


> Can any one tell me the fees required from 1st step till getting the visa stamp. For express entry program. Applying as an experienced engineer.
> 
> Thanks


Why not take the initiative and do some research for yourself... after all, 
Google is your friend.

We don't get paid enough to do the work for you.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Why not take the initiative and do some research for yourself... after all,
> Google is your friend.
> 
> We don't get paid enough to do the work for you.




/thread


----------

